# WalMart deli cooler ballast location



## CPSS (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of service calls in various WalMart locations. Currently working on what they call their "Titanic" Its a free standing LARGE open cooler in the deli. I can find no model or MFG. I need to replace at least one T-8 ballast, but I cant locate any ballast compartment in the unit. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I do a lot of cases like this. I've seen some ballasts in some crazy places.
Can you post a pic of the case?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to work for barker co ltd(they are now under hill/phenoix) for a year. I put the internal wiring in the cases at the factory. The ballasts we used were regular advance or ge 2 3 or 4 p or n ballasts and some Fulham long horse ballasts. They switched to just ge and Fulham ballast after one cause fire due to lamp wiring.

If it is a barker case it could have 2 different styles of wiring. There could be a trough just above the floor trim that runs the length or part of the length of the case. There will be a cover for the trough that is just screwed on. It could also have trays behind the floor panel. The trays had an access panel just for the tray. There might be another style that the whole front wrap might have to come off. If it is multiple cases put together they might use a combination of trays and troughs. Each section might have its own.

There are so many different styles of these and a lot of the chains had the cases built specificly how they wanted. One chain even required the use of ge ballasts.

I hated working at that factory. Those thing were so boring to wire.


----------



## CPSS (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll see if I can get a picture. Its a "stand alone" in the center of the customer area of the deli. It is full of the "grab and go" sandwiches, salads, ice tea, etc. Its open on both sides.

I cant believe there is no name, logo, or anything ....

Wouldnt you think the ballasts would be readly accessable for servicing?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Try over at Mike Holt.

Theres a guy there who was doing alot of retro fits in supermarkets, he might be able to help.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck, I've had them very hard to find, and after I found em, they were welded in. ..... lo l


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Good luck, I've had them very hard to find, and after I found em, they were welded in. ..... lo l


 Now that you mention it, the same thing happened to me.

I remember looking at it and thinking those MFers.

I assumed since they had a welder, it was easier and cleaner to weld it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

CPSS said:


> Wouldnt you think the ballasts would be readly accessable for servicing?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Ummmmmm....no.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just got done doing a bunch of those. SOme of the ones I did were up in the canopy. The part with the lampholder actually hinge down. And some of them I actually had to take the stainless top completely off. A big pain either way. Sorry I don't have any pics.


----------



## CPSS (Dec 6, 2014)

Its a Hill-Pheonix. I found a logo, but no data plate. Their website has similar units, not very clear as to how to access the ballasts. It says they are in a tray on the bottom, but I cant find any screws to open the bottom up.....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Can you take a pic of the case?

The Hill-Phoenix cases I work on open a few different ways. Some have a toe kick that lifts and pulls out from the bottom. Some a large "coping" at knee level that sort of simply pulls forward. I've had deli cases where the ballasts were in the top under the whole upper counter.
Again, a pic would help greatly.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like they have some manuals on their equipment.

If you know the Cat#, it shows you where the ballasts are located.

http://www.hillphoenix.com/display-cases/installation-manuals/


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Now that I think, some we made also have a panel on the floor that lifts up and pulls out.

Some of those cases that hillpheonix has on their website are barker cases.


----------

